

Kevin Fox: Translation of the Microsoft-Nokia Open Letter - jgalvez
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/furycom/~3/TF6aZczmbXg/

======
makecheck
In response to: "Microsoft will continue to invest in the development of
Windows Phone and cloud services so customers can do more with their phone,
across their work and personal lives."

I liked this part... Translation: _Microsoft swears not to pull a Kin.
ForSure._

